# Fresh Meat



## Howard Gordon (Jan 15, 2020)

New to the market bikes going to Butler, PA this Sunday.  See you there!
Thanks -- Howard
Schwinn Jaguar
Orig paint Shelby
Old Motobike
Prewar Schwinn Admiral
Hawthorne


----------



## monark-man (Jan 16, 2020)

the weather looks good for Sunday .   so all of you  have a safe trip.   I have been to all of Rapp's meets since the First one ,their GREAT.     /////////////////////////// MONARK-MAN


----------

